# Dead Ash-Crane-Removal



## Reg (Jul 20, 2008)

A dead ash tree removal, yesterday. That mark in the climbing rope is just where it snagged on a fence, that’s all. 

Apart from rain drops on the lens for most of the video (I’ll have to remember to wipe it more often), the job went ok. 


Thanks

Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIhbncxJvUo

Part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsGAlAfmAAY


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice gentle crane work!
What was the Husky saw?
The fray on the line does catch the eye a bit.


----------



## Reg (Jul 20, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Nice gentle crane work!
> What was the Husky saw?
> The fray on the line does catch the eye a bit.



The Huskys were 390 / 30 in bar and 3120 / 36 in bar

I hardly notice that fray when I'm working as I know it's nothing to worry about....however, it is quite annoying to look at on the video, maybe I'll cut it off after all


----------



## rbtree (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work, Reg. especially on finding the balance point to get the loads bottom heavy!

Ya need a modded 346NE, or 357......looked to me like a 20 inch bar would have cut most of that upper stuff.....maybe I'm wrong and it was bigger than 20 inches, but it surely didn't look that way. 

Also, a ported 372, or better, 7900 Dolmar, would be so much easier to lug around than that 3120. I seldom run mine with anything less than a 42 inch bar. If your 3120 is stock, the 7900 will cut about as fast when ported. I was underimpressed with my 3120 till I had it worked on....

I've done a bit of checking out of helmet cams....found some good, but pricey, some cheap, but poor quality...or so the word is. What are you using, and what do you think of it?


----------



## Dadatwins (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work, great communication and hand signals with the operator and ground crew without the typical screaming and yelling of a lot of tree companies I have seen. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Reg (Jul 20, 2008)

> Nice work, Reg. especially on finding the balance point to get the loads bottom heavy!



Thanks Roger. While its always tempting to big-up a job and ones part in it, in truth, this one, apart from being a little fragile, on a road side and raining, was actually quite easy i.e. good crane access, tie-in point and a spacious un-obstructive crown allowing for easy climbing access and lifts. Admittedly, the cuts and attachment points have to be the right ones.



> Ya need a modded 346NE, or 357......looked to me like a 20 inch bar would have cut most of that upper stuff.....maybe I'm wrong and it was bigger than 20 inches, but it surely didn't look that way.



I didn’t gain much with that 200t up there, apart from those few dead bits that I cut off around the tie-in point. I like the more powerful saws with the longer bars so I can pierce in between tight forks etc and also put a little extra room between myself and the load….nice to know you have that extra power at your disposal also. 



> Also, a ported 372, or better, 7900 Dolmar, would be so much easier to lug around than that 3120. I seldom run mine with anything less than a 42 inch bar. If your 3120 is stock, the 7900 will cut about as fast when ported. I was underimpressed with my 3120 till I had it worked on....



I got that 3120 second hand, and whilst I don’t know if it’s been modded, it cuts like a demon. I’ve always used the 88s or 84s for wider cuts up trees in the past but the S.O.Bs always seem to stall just as I lift, position and engage the throttle. They were always borrowed so while I’m sure it wasn’t something I couldn’t have worked out if I’d owned one, I was never blown away by either of those saws anyway. 

Dolmars are hard to come by over here now-days, so I’m not familiar with their range at all.



> I've done a bit of checking out of helmet cams....found some good, but pricey, some cheap, but poor quality...or so the word is. What are you using, and what do you think of it?



After looking over quite a few, this Helmet camera just stood out http://www.vio-pov.com/

Not cheap, but for practical sense and purpose, especially in a rugged job such as ours, by far, it’s features and design make the most sense. I nearly went cheap but am so glad I didn’t. Great product and company to deal with 

Its funny, using a helmet camera adds a whole different dimension to climbing....lets just say it can be a welcome distraction when you're perhaps getting that monday morning feeling. Plus when you play it back you do start noticing things that can be improved upon, my thumb/sawing position is one I'm gradually ironing out. Thanks


----------



## toddstreeservic (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice. I like the helmet cam. It really allows the viewer to "get in the head of the climber" and see what he is considering a little bit. Very cool. Nice job.


----------



## The Lorax (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice job!, the crane man was pretty smooth, Unbelievable how little patience some people have like that driver in the second video 2.22, good to see you answering him in kind.


----------



## jomoco (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I hate to come along and pop your bubble.......but, you need to learn proper crane signals, not rude italian hand gestures. Your cutting technique needs alot of improvement. Why even use a crane if you're going to start bombing his landscape?

Peltor makes a very nice communications system called Pro Comm Plus integrated into a hardhat or earphones, it has a PTT mode.

Watch a good buddy of mine working with a crane in Lake Arrowhead.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQqlS82COTQ&feature=related

Other than that you did pretty good for a beginner with cranes.

jomoco


----------



## paul soccodato (Aug 1, 2008)

jomoco, 

Your a hell of a nice guy arent you.


----------



## Reg (Aug 2, 2008)

jomoco said:


> Well I hate to come along and pop your bubble.......but, you need to learn proper crane signals, not rude italian hand gestures. Your cutting technique needs alot of improvement. Why even use a crane if you're going to start bombing his landscape?
> 
> Peltor makes a very nice communications system called Pro Comm Plus integrated into a hardhat or earphones, it has a PTT mode.
> 
> ...



Jomoco, you couldn’t even raise my eyebrows let alone pop my bubble with such a silly, although obviously, quite vindictive post

I’m more than familiar with the proper signals as you call them….but in the rain, hindered by poor visibility, equipment, positioning etc, I not about to rely on the slight wagging and position of fingers and thumbs etc just because its proper! I had a good talk with the crane guy before the job so we understood each other perfectly….please highlight the points in the video where communications had obviously broke down?

Also, which part of the cutting needs to be improved and why? I certainly don’t recall any loss of control or dangerous practice

Re: the bombing of the landscape – First off, the owners didn’t give a $hit about a few shrubs at the base of the tree that were coming out anyway….and as well as, I wanted to retain that central high T.I.P till last, but for the crane to reach over to pick the last horizontal he would have snagged those dead bits and most probably broke them off, which I didn’t want for obvious reasons….so I removed them first, I don’t see the big deal?

Mr Beranek also suggested the potential use of the headset thing on another tree forum but then another guy, Mr Riggs cut in and said, from experience, there’s inevitably problems with interference i.e. nearby telephones and stuff….so I’d have to try one before buying.

I started to watch your friends video but got bored…..just kidding, I realized I’d seen it before, but a guy bringing down a couple of poles….well its hardly a difficult puzzle to solve now is it! What was the point you were trying to make anyhow?

Other than that I did well for a beginner with cranes you say: I actually did my first crane job age 20 in Australia, I’m 36 in a week or so and reside in the U.K as a freelance climber. Ive actually managed to make nearly 20 vids over the last year (something to do) which your more welcome to take a look at, plenty crane work in there etc http://www.youtube.com/user/Recoates

Of course this isn’t an invitation to start spamming my account, I hope you’re a better man than that.

Are you a tree man BTW? Excuse me but I’m quite new to this site and genuinely wouldn’t know otherwise! Thanks


----------



## scotclayshooter (Aug 2, 2008)

The way i saw it the crane driver knew what was going on and wouldnt have needed any signals!
As for cutting techneque everything was done smoothly enough that i would be happy to be in the tree with you!

If you click on jomokos name it will let you see all the threads started by him have a look at some of his power from wind threads and prepare for a laugh lol


----------



## Reg (Aug 3, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> If you click on jomokos name it will let you see all the threads started by him have a look at some of his power from wind threads and prepare for a laugh lol




Well, I'll assume he'd just got out of bed from the wrong side on this occassion. There are no hard feelings here


----------



## jomoco (Aug 3, 2008)

AxeKnot said:


> hey Reg,
> 
> quality crane work, you looked totally in control unlike jomoco in his pathetic attempt at crane work (see below), looks like a rabbit caught in the headlights! lol! absolutley sh*ttin himself by the looks of it, ha ha! baseball cap for a helmet, need I say anymore...scurrying around into crotches and nervously nibbling the cuts like a rabid beaver ha ha cujobeaver!.
> 
> ...



I had a choice of radio communication with the CO or my hardhat, I chose the radio.

Which is why I now use the Peltor Pro Comm Plus System so I can have both.

How many of you have removed well over 10K trees with cranes ranging from 15-300 tons?

How many of you have taught crane removal techniques while actually performing the removal and addressing the classes via a two way radio PA system?

Thanks for the kind endorsements Axe old friend.

jomoco


----------



## Gumnuts (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL - a great gonad thread


REG - the new guy / great work / thanks for the vids
Jomoco - extreme AS activist .............. he can climb too  
Axeman - calling a spade a spade. 

What a pi$$er of a post - thanks.....tears


----------



## jomoco (Aug 3, 2008)

Gumnuts said:


> LOL - a great gonad thread
> 
> 
> REG - the new guy / great work / thanks for the vids
> ...



Seems like 85-90 percent of my career has been spent chopping down those pesky Australian weeds you and your mates were kind enough to let immigrate into our country, something about Railroad ties.

Regardless I've liked Australians ever since because of it, their beer, and their music and outlaw persona!

What's the tall one in Australia, regnans? Is that a blue or red gum?

I love eucs, all of them, the whole 1600 species varieties, 900 of which I believe grow here in CA.

They can be quite challenging even with a 120 ton hydrocrane!

jomoco


----------



## Gumnuts (Aug 3, 2008)

jomoco said:


> What's the tall one in Australia, regnans? Is that a blue or red gum?
> 
> jomoco



Eucalyptus Regans / Mountain Ash -Known to exceed 100 mtrs.Forests of it local to my State of Victoria >Mostly 50-60 mtrs.
Three or 4 differant Blues go to 60mtrs.
Yeah we are a mottly crew down under but folks are folks were ever ya go - seems.
Yr Cal Redwoods are awesome .Get the odd one here too.

Stay safe ...Stay well.


----------



## Gumnuts (Aug 4, 2008)

AxeknotLol
Think we've all had a few lame money makers.Well i know i have.

hey Reg - were those logs getting milled ? Seems you did a real nice job; bombs an all .

rep sent and thanks


----------



## Reg (Aug 4, 2008)

Gumnuts said:


> hey Reg - were those logs getting milled ? Seems you did a real nice job; bombs an all .



To be honest, I have no idea as I wasn't involved with that part of the job. Although, I would hope so as the lower sections (even though dead for some time) were not decayed at all and had the most beautiful dark red heartwood. See Attachment


----------

